# Ex pat community in La Linea



## cyclequeen (Oct 5, 2012)

Hello, does anybody know anything about the English community in & around the La Linea area, so close to Gib I'm guessing there will be quite a few brits around!! We are thinking of moving there next year to be nearer to our son & hope to make new freinds in the area.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

cyclequeen said:


> Hello, does anybody know anything about the English community in & around the La Linea area, so close to Gib I'm guessing there will be quite a few brits around!! We are thinking of moving there next year to be nearer to our son & hope to make new freinds in the area.


Hi Cyclequeen. 

I don't know how many xpats live in a Linea although I would guess there would be some due to its proximity to Gib. 

It has to be said that it has a poor reputation and most expats would choose to live elsewhere - up the coast as far as Estepona, down to Tarifa or inland in Jimena, Los Barrios or one of the other villages.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

jimenato said:


> Hi Cyclequeen.
> 
> I don't know how many xpats live in a Linea although I would guess there would be some due to its proximity to Gib.
> 
> It has to be said that it has a poor reputation and most expats would choose to live elsewhere - up the coast as far as Estepona, down to Tarifa or inland in Jimena, Los Barrios or one of the other villages.


Have to agree here.Know a few expats who rent on urb.La Alcaidesa and comute to Gib every day and funny enough the question arose about living in La Linea and the straight answer was no way.Although La Linea is nowhere near as bad as it used to be.I know when we first drove through there 18years ago when we had just come to live here we just could not believe it.We just wanted to get into Gib as fast as we could although it has smartened itself up in recent years with the boom and to be quite honest there is a lot nicer places to live with a small commute into Gib.Sincerely hope you find what you are looking for.


----------



## cyclequeen (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks Guys, pretty much what I thought people would say as since I've found an old thread with the same subject. Thing is my son has lived there for 6 years & I totally agree not the most pretty place in Spain. I've come to like the real vibe , not touristy if you know what I mean, & of course you are close to places like Duquesa etc to get the prettyness. We want to live in a real town & hopefully, once we have learnt Spanish, have some Spanish friends too. If you take a stroll you will see the pretty plaza's & street bars & cafe's, I like to walk along the promanade, especially at night when Gib is all lit up. But most of all it's not a tourist destination, we just want to have a normal life, like in UK, but in Spain with all it's benefits. We plan a longer than normal trip in Jan to see it in the winter too.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

If your son has lived there for six years and survived, it can't be all bad!  It does have very high unemployment and a corrupt ayuntamiento but the same could be said of many Spanish towns.

Trust your instincts. Not everyone is looking for the same thing in a place to live.


----------



## AlexK (Feb 3, 2012)

Yes there are quite a few expats who live there, I live here and think its great, food is amazing, great night life, much better than gib, and decent coach links, its not glamourous place but its a small spanish town with nice things about it


----------



## Nonnamags (Jan 10, 2013)

jimenato said:


> Hi Cyclequeen.
> 
> I don't know how many xpats live in a Linea although I would guess there would be some due to its proximity to Gib.
> 
> It has to be said that it has a poor reputation and most expats would choose to live elsewhere - up the coast as far as Estepona, down to Tarifa or inland in Jimena, Los Barrios or one of the other villages.


I love La Linea! We lived in Gib for 3 years, and believe me we knew it well.. . .it has good and bad just like everywhere else, although mainly in apartments I believe? If I had a choice between La Linea (house) and remote inland Huelva province, I'd probably reconsider! La Line gives you the best and worst - you won't need an expat community! Hope this helps.


----------

